# Is this remodeling contract complete enough?



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*remodeling contract*

Make sure the contractor specifies the types of materials he will use -- can make a huge difference in quality.


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Good point!


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

ALWAYS have a completion date. After the completion date it should start costing the contractor money, at least $100 per day.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

And if the contractor finishes _before_ the completion date...you should pay _him_ $100 for each day.:whistling2:

J


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

There is a potential big problem. He has left a Time and Materials (T&M) clause active, so you don't know if there will be a big or small up charge. Ask previous customers if he has a habit of working slow or having large extra dollars beyond his initial contract.

To be fair, T&M is probably the way I would approach this job, as we have no idea of how much or little bad wood will be there. Sometimes replacement is the only way to get fairly firm numbers on a job like this.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

UFoPilot said:


> ALWAYS have a completion date. After the completion date it should start costing the contractor money, at least $100 per day.


What about bad weather delays?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> And if the contractor finishes _before_ the completion date...you should pay _him_ $100 for each day.:whistling2:
> 
> J


I like the way you think J.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Fair...is...fair...no?


J


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Jay123 said:


> Fair...is...fair...no?
> 
> 
> J


Supossed to be!


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

Good point! Thanks!


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

Yes, I wondered about this. Good point. I will have to ask for more details on this part. Thanks!


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

Cute. Probably a good way to get things done fast, though!


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

Hmm. Not too much bad weather here in summer, but if he works in the fall, some provision for these would be fair. Thanks.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

How about permits and inspections? Some cities require window/flashing inspections, some don't. Are you responsible for obtaining them or is he? I often see remodelers that won't correct code violations on their dime because they don't mention permitting in the contract. In some cities unpermitted work can lead to fines, and I hate seeing homeowners getting stuck eating them.


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

Good point! I'll have to check on that. Thanks!


----------

